
Tech to Detect Misinformation Will Be More Expensive Than Tech Which Produces It - YazIAm
https://sourcedfact.com/blog/tech-to-detect-misinformation-vs-tech-which-produces-it
======
DoctorOetker
On the other hand, tech to verify formalized derivations will be cheaper than
tech to generate falsely verifying formalized derivations (impossible unless
one finds a bug in a verifier)

So we should move to formalization as a herd.

